# Bullet Proof FTP Server



## jensfunk (2. Oktober 2004)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage zum Bullet Proof FTP Server.
Und zwar habe ich diesen installiert und er läuft auch gut. 

Kann man sich da eigentlich anzeigen lassen, wenn sich gerade jemand was runterlädt, wie viel er von dieser Datei schon fertig hat

Das wäre ne gute Sache weil ich den Server nicht die ganze Zeit laufen lassen will und so sehen kann wann ungefähr der Download beendet ist.


----------



## jensfunk (2. Oktober 2004)

Ich möchte gerne nochmal eine Frage hinterher stellen.

Und zwar nutze ich den Opera Browser und als ich getestet habe ob alles ging da habe ich festgestellt das ich nur einmal auf etwas zugreifen kann.

Ich gehe z.b. in einen Ordner und will dann eine Datei anklicken und dann wird mir gesagt das dies nicht geht.

Beim IE gibt es da keine Probleme. Ist Opera für sowas nicht ausgelegt?

Ist nur ne Interessen Frage.


----------



## Stefan Topf (3. Oktober 2004)

Tools-> Preferences -> Network -> dort "absolute FTP paths" auswählen und nochmals versuchen

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## jensfunk (4. Oktober 2004)

hhmm, die Einstellungen kann ich nicht finden in Version 2.3.1.


----------



## Stefan Topf (4. Oktober 2004)

Bei Opera


----------

